# How well do you know your brute game.



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What is this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Headlight keeper from the left side

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

A 6x2mm socket bolt part number 92153 that goes into the head lamp cover.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm this could be an interesting game. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

This could be fun.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok who's next?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Hmm this could be an interesting game.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


Teach people how to get into their manuals and research stuff themselves :flames:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I cant wait for this to start. That was an easy one I will get one up tomorrow. This will be fun.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok guys what's this 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ I'm going with failed muffler bearing..........




I guess I'm going to be learning about these kawi's though, lol.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

4x4 selector thing a ma bobby inside the diff where the actuator rides on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Im not that good with all the parts and pieces but this looks fun.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Dave wins lol ok who's next 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got the perfect one but I want to give everyone else a chance and not be a post hog lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just post away first come first serve go ahead Dave lol 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Tonka I was going to go with broke. lol


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Should be fun


----------

